# black bumps...



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

i just got my elong and he has black bumps on him... they are small and are mostly on the top part more than his lower part... some of the bumps have the shine the skin does also so they are not all black... is this a parasite? is there anyway to treat this? and how...
i have pics coming soon but they dont really show that they are bumps...

thnx,
george


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

yes they are a parasite and are very common on wild caught piranha. they will eventually die. (The parasite not the fish)


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

PiranhaMaster said:


> they will eventually die. (The parasite not the fish)










lol i was like o that blows... heh, so they die off on their own? why is that?


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

here is the best pic i could get... not really that good, srry.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Black spot/bump disease,,
Usually goes away in 3 weeks..

Read this thread: http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...3&hl=black+dots

If ya can add some Aquairum Salt.
Riase temp to 84-85deg.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

you too wrath? pm Nitrofish.. his had the same problem.. ask how his elong is doing.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

k thnx guys.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

thats a beautiful looking fish, i mean that. take good care of him!


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

I have the exact same thing on my elong . I guess Ill add a little more salt and raise the temp a bit.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

EMJAY said:


> thats a beautiful looking fish, i mean that. take good care of him!


 thnx EMJAY, i sure will take good care of him!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Yeah wrath, those are the exact same bumps my black mask had on it, with the white head like protrusions. It will go away with clean water and good care.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> Yeah wrath, those are the exact same bumps my black mask had on it, with the white head like protrusions. It will go away with clean water and good care.


 ok, thnx alot, was hoping it wasnt anything lethal. only thing is, he is crashing against the glass alot, i needa get some fake plants in there so he can feel more comfortable, he is in a bare tank right now.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

my elongs seemed more comfortable in densely planted tanks with just a few open spots


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

ok, i am getting the plants tonight, hopefully he will feel more comfortable.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

my elong still has the spots, but it is improveing. but the fish seems in good health other than that


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

yeah, mine seems to act perfectly normal, and is hungry as hell all the time! hes at my finger waiting for it to hit the water while im messing with the tank!

and its the 4th day, in a bare ass tank.

my supers took a convicts tail off so feeling bad for the guy, i threw him in with my elong, the thing didnt fit in his mouth, but he just snapped it in 2 halfs and then wolfed it down!

lovin this fish already


----------

